# Cutting new floor register holes - Any tips or tricks ???



## dancour (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm starting a retrofit ductwork install. Any tricks or tips for cutting new register holes in floors of hardwood and laminate??? Thanx


----------



## Eric (Feb 14, 2009)

I've never done that, but I think I'd start by drilling out the corners from the bottom up, and then plunging a circular saw from the top down through the floor and subfloor.


----------



## Hube (Feb 15, 2009)

Frst, a word of CAUTION;    DO NOTdrill from the bottom up, it can cause splinters that the register flange may not cover.

 Pencil the size required on the finished floor(from above)
then, from above only, drill 2  holes kitty- corner to each other, keeping the edge of the holes within the line.(the size of the hole will depend on whether you are going to use a small key hole saw to start the cut or if using a "jig" saw) Usually a 3/8" hole will do. A "jig saw" with a 1/4" coarse blade will do a good job on supply registers such as 4x10 or 6x10 openings. 
If the openings are for larger (return air) then a circular saw could be used being careful to not overcut the line.
Also, if using one of these power tools, it is a good idea to use masking tape to protect the floor from getting marred from the tool's base plate.
Good luck.


----------



## Eric (Feb 15, 2009)

I understand that you might get splinters - 

I suggested that because you don't want to cut a hole for the register that is over a joist, or plumbing.  By starting from the bottom up, you will know you have a clear spot underneath.


----------



## Hube (Feb 15, 2009)

Eric said:


> I understand that you might get splinters -
> 
> I suggested that because you don't want to cut a hole for the register that is over a joist, or plumbing.  By starting from the bottom up, you will know you have a clear spot underneath.


__________________________________________________________

well, naturally you have to look at the situation from above AND below before ever drilling any holes.
 By simply using a tape measure at various points from above and below  (such as existing items, pipes, partitions,etc) the EXACT location of the openings can be determined before ever doing any drilling or cutting.


----------

